
Ask HN: Do you know of companies creating “fake” job descriptions? - hollaur
Example 1: A startup&#x2F;marketplace seeding freelance gigs on (niche) job boards...<p>Example 2: A company submitting jobs to get a link for SEO...<p>Example 3: A startup making applicants sign up for its service in order to apply...<p>Anything similar?<p>Would love to read any and all (similar) stories!
======
seattle_spring
Neutron Interactive used to seed fake medical jobs as a funnel to for-profit
medical schools.

In fact, they might still be doing it. Unfortunately I don't have any more
information than that.

------
megamindbrian2
Any JD that says "full stack"

